# 2012 Tiguan rear fog lights



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

My brother just purchased a 2012 Tiguan and I've noticed that it already has the rear fogs and bulbs in. I tried changing his switch with my euro switch but they still wouldn't go on. Would the wiring be the same as for the mkv's with the trigger wire? I did this mod on my mkv jetta, anyone do it yet?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ceznyc2 said:


> My brother just purchased a 2012 Tiguan and I've noticed that it already has the rear fogs and bulbs in. I tried changing his switch with my euro switch but they still wouldn't go on. Would the wiring be the same as for the mkv's with the trigger wire? I did this mod on my mkv jetta, anyone do it yet?


I think we are all having issues with our 2012's...no one has figured this out yet...or at least I am fairly sure.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I figured same TSI engine so logically speaking it should be the same??? Anyone else know anything?


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*would this work since its mkvi?*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ran the trigger wire based on the mkvi procedure, must work but I was wrong about the bulbs being already inside. The taillights are actually missing the bulbs as the fog dash light illuminates and the bulb out warning appeared. Took the bulb holder out, and the h21w bulb is missing on both sides. Ordered the bulbs online as no part store had them around the neighborhood. Hope this works... They are on the way, I will update the post once everything works.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please update us, I am not aware of a successful retrofit yet either.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Seemed to me like everything would be in working order. The trigger wire was ran based on the mkvi diy and then the bulb out indicator was on the dashboard which I took as a positive note that everything should be ok. Received the bulbs Saturday, i put them in and the light disappeared. I pulled the euro switch twice the rear fog indicator is on but the bulbs still don't light up. Not sure whats going on or what to do now. Tiguan has both rear lights in the bumper so the rest of the install didn't apply from the mkvi and swapping the reverse lights. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## johannesbo (Oct 11, 2011)

According to the schematic the cable between light switch and central electronic (J519) is equipped according to equipment.
The cable for rear fog light goes from switch pin 7 (gray/white) to pin 17 on the 52 pin connector on J519.
(Same for the front fog light: From switch pin 5 (white/blue) to pin 21 on the same connector on J519.)

Have a look for them at the light switch end.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Is it a coding issue to enable? I know on my A3 you have to modify the coding to make the rear fogs work.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Coding and trigger wire is ran just like mentioned above. That's why the rear fog dash light is illuminated. But for some reason the bulbs are not lighting up...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Post the before and after scans and try Output tests to see if anything lights up when the rear fog is activated by the module.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ran the output tests and all lights worked one by one except for rear fogs. Also found measuring blocks where I did get this:

Wednesday,28,December,2011,20:21:03:48545
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (5K0 937 086 L)

20:20:29 Group 050: Light Switch Status II
ON Front Fog Light 
ON Rear Fog Light 
OFF Brake Light Sw. (Hardware)
No Commun. Brake Light Sw. (CAN)


Wednesday,28,December,2011,20:22:23:48545
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (5K0 937 086 L)

20:21:33 Group 047: Rear Fog Light and Cornering Light
87.7 % Left Rear Fog Light
0.0 % Right Rear Fog Light
0.0 % Left Cornering Light
0.0 % Right Cornering Light

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This just proves that the switch is sending power over and, but for some reason only the left rear fog light is getting power but still no output. Unlike the MKVI GTI which is switching over one reverse for the second fog, the Tiguan has both reverses in the bumper so not sure how to get power to the second one. Stuck for now please help.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Here's a thought...my 2002 Audi A4 only supported the left rear fog lamp (enabled at the factory). That is not uncommon. Could be the same with the Tiguan. The one NA Tiguan I seen with a rear fog mod was also the same.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

If that would be the case then it shouldn't one of them go on at least? With everything done they still won't go on. ???


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

And based on your VCDS, that is the case. Power to the left side only. Why would the NA 12 Tiguan come with a light assembly that fully supports a rear fog lamp when the 09-11s did not. You had to buy a separate left rear light assembly to get it to work. I suspect it has a socket but it doesn't, work. Its easy to check with a meter.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can do that. I completely agree with your theory of the previous Tiguans and replacing the light. I bought two bulbs and threw them in, thinking everything would be ready to go. Will check with a meter and update here.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

The OP did not post back their results so for future reference, the N.A. 2012 Tiguan requires a different rear lighting housing to enable the rear fog lamp. Just putting in a bulb, switch, and coding will not work.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure why it would require a new housing, as there is room in the OEM housing as well as room on the socket for h21w bulb which i already put in, and everything fits. What would a housing itself do?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

If the actual wiring/busbar isn't there, the socket is pretty much useless. You can press on your current path or order part no. 5N5945094. Don't ask me why VW does what it does but that's the part no. contains the rear fog lamp. It is a Euro left rear (inner) light assembly that supports the fog lamp.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually ran into some trouble not sure if my wiring caused this, but the outer tail brake lights aren't working at all. Checked out at vw, and had to order a module which is on back order nationwide.


----------



## juli_hum (Feb 11, 2012)

*Rear fog and even Radio frequencies 2012 VW CC*

I have a 2012 VW CC (US), a Ross-Tec HEX – USB+CAN (Dual-K & CAN, HC433866 Rev. B) VCDS 11.11.2
I'd like to activate the rear fog lights.

In VCDS I can go to 09 - Cent. Elect but I don't find anything close to what's described in http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4329175-DIY-Activation-of-BOTH-Rear-Fog-light
No hint for rear fog lights bytes/bits, also not in any other sites.

Seems like for the 2012 CC some of the descriptions of the Bytes/Bits are missing
I'd also like to get even radio frequencies (e.g. 88.8)

Anybody knows how to do this?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

juli_hum said:


> I have a 2012 VW CC (US), a Ross-Tec HEX – USB+CAN (Dual-K & CAN, HC433866 Rev. B) VCDS 11.11.2
> I'd like to activate the rear fog lights.
> 
> In VCDS I can go to 09 - Cent. Elect but I don't find anything close to what's described in http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4329175-DIY-Activation-of-BOTH-Rear-Fog-light
> ...


I'd suggest that you start a new thread. Someone who may have done it may not necessarly be scoping out a thread with Tiguan in the subject. In that new thread, I would post the results of a autoscan per the rules of this particular forum so those who know something can read what modules you have to provide a more intelligent answer.


----------



## vw siej (Sep 20, 2009)

ceznyc2 said:


> Actually ran into some trouble not sure if my wiring caused this, but the outer tail brake lights aren't working at all. Checked out at vw, and had to order a module which is on back order nationwide.


 Did you recode it? I tried blindly recoding it to Tiguan RoW and the outer brake lights became the turnsignals only. The inner brake lights (on the liftgate) started acting as the brake lights. Got error messages for Rear L/R brake lights and front L/R side lights. I had to take it to a dealer to recode.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry to bump an old thread. Any more info on this? A friend just picked up a '14 R line and would love this.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No bumps with No auto-scan


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

[email protected] Parts said:


> No bumps with No auto-scan


So you're saying that I can't ask if someone successfully implemented rear fog light/s on a US Tiguan without posting an Autoscan?

Seems legit..:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

That is correct because neither the thread or you are in compliance of the rules.............


----------

